# DIY/Assisted DIY wanted East Sussex



## kermit28 (11 November 2015)

I'm looking for livery for 2 ponies ideally within 5-10 miles of Crowborough East Sussex.

Must have good size stables and all year turnout and ideally good hacking/sandschool

Thanks


----------



## nagseastsussex (19 November 2015)

is Hailsham too far?  if not PM


----------



## kermit28 (20 November 2015)

Yes Hailsham is to far but thanks for your reply


----------



## Bobbles4 (24 January 2016)

I am in Wadhurst. Large stables. Post and rail fencing. Use of sandschool.


----------



## kermit28 (24 January 2016)

Thank you for your reply, do you do DIY livery and could you let me know cost?


----------



## Bobbles4 (24 January 2016)

Yes, DIY is fine. £30 per week per pony ( maximum of 2)  This includes two stables, grazing, electric/ water etc


----------



## kermit28 (24 January 2016)

Have sent you a PM


----------

